

NYC Union Square Rally Tomorrow for Edward Snowden - sneak

See you there at noon!
======
yolesaber
Thank you for spreading the word! See you all there!

------
gee_totes
Is there a linky? Or is this just something you're organizing yourself? Either
way, see you at noon tomorrow!

~~~
sneak
I'm not organizing anything, I'm just passing on the word. Tell your friends.

[https://twitter.com/OccupyWallStNYC/status/34385798030074675...](https://twitter.com/OccupyWallStNYC/status/343857980300746752)

------
serf
how about for the west coast?

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
It seems kind of hard to get the west coast to protest against this. Perhaps,
a lot of people out here are involved in this one way or another.

